# egg shareing at the priory



## kimmyabc (May 6, 2011)

hi anyone else going or been to the priory edgebaston for eggsharing dont think ive come across anyone on here going there, kimmy x


----------



## hobbitt (Aug 21, 2010)

I've had a cycle of treatment there and the team are really lovely and supportive.  They will answer any questions you have however silly u think it might be.  

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## kimmyabc (May 6, 2011)

thanks hobbit for your replie but there has been some changes, we'er currently looking at other hospitals now as the priory wont let me eggshare as my amh result was 15.7 and the cut off is 20, its a shame cause we used the priory for ivf in 08 which was a postive experience and had my twin boys on our first attempt but i was a bit dissapointed with them this time as they didnt seem quiet so friendly as before, anyhoo ive just booked a slot at an open evening at the midland fertility hosp seemed very nice on the phone and said my amh was perfectly aceptable so fingers crossed! x


----------

